# E61 baaaad noise!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got the rocket on the boat this week, not used it yet as when i moved the lever up it felt a lot stiffer than i remember when using it last, plus it didn't sound to great, kind of like a scratchy noise !

Anyone have any tips for stripping and checking, fear something is not good inside!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like dry cam and pins, possibly valves need cleaning as well. You will need a large jawed adjustable spanner or two or three O/E or ring spanners, Molycote 111 grease for cam and pins. Possibly seals or a kit inc pins +cam depending on wear. If this is a fairly new machine you may only need to clean and lubricate.

Various video's available to see sequence. or ask again for more info


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

New in March Frank, bit pi**ed as i left it with the ex for 6 weeks whilst i sorted the kitchen on the boat, no way she counted have noticed it getting stiffer and making a noise...

Ill open it up and take some pics before i go buying stuff.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you think this problem through logically, most stiffness and squeaking noise problems (from a coffee machine) are solved by lubrication.

Ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Froggy + Logic!

Doesn't compute!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Froggy + Logic!
> 
> Doesn't compute!


E61 needs to be up to temperature before the lever will operate freely.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From your information I would say just buy some Molycote, remove lever and cam clean lubricate and reassemble. No other materials necassary.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you backflush often. This strips away the lube


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

backflush with water once a week.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@froggystyle, check out this thread. It contains a lot of information and resources about the e61 disassemble and lubrication.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12639

Good luck.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Let it warm up last night and it appears Xpenno might be right, freed up when warm.

Still i think it might be time for a check anyway, thanks for the tips and links people.


----------

